# Reste à charge des parents



## Calypsio (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

Je suis assistante maternelle depuis peu. Mon premier contrat va bientôt prendre fin. 
Lors d’une discussion avec le P-E, on en est venu à parler de la rémunération. D’après lui, notre contrat lui revient cher chaque mois car il paie des charges patronales. De ce que j’ai compris chaque mois, cela lui coûterai 700-800 euros en tout alors que je touche entre 300 et 400 euros de salaire par mois en fonction des heures. 
Est ce normal ? 
J’ai été du côté des pe et je n’ai jamais payé plus que le salaire versé directement à mon assistante maternelle. 
Je ne voudrai pas donner de mauvaises informations aux futurs p-e qui passeraient la porte. 
Celles qui s’y connaissent merci de m’éclairer.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Calypsio a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Je suis assistante maternelle depuis peu. Mon premier contrat va bientôt prendre fin.
> Lors d’une discussion avec le P-E, on en est venu à parler de la rémunération. D’après lui, notre contrat lui revient cher chaque mois car il paie des charges patronales. De ce que j’ai compris chaque mois, cela lui coûterai 700-800 euros en tout alors que je touche entre 300 et 400 euros de salaire par mois en fonction des heures.
> ...


Bonjour,

1️⃣ IMPÉRATIF le parent employeur doit être SALARIÉ ou indemnisé par POLEEMPLOI

2️⃣ Si indépendant ou à sa compte, il paiera les cotisations

Donc TOUJOURS demander si l’un des 2 est salarié et donc pourra être l’employeur

J’ai eu le cas d’un podologue et ça été sa conjointe au chômage qui a été mon employeur


----------



## Calypsio (15 Juillet 2022)

D’accord merci beaucoup pour votre réponse je l’ignorais. 
Je l’expliquerai à mes p-e actuel pour l’avenir, et je pourrai l’indiquer aux futurs p-e. 
Merci 🙂


----------



## Jess (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 
Intéressant le sujet j’ai un PE qui est infirmière libéral et qui a son cabinet devra t’elle payer les cotisations salariales ?


----------



## Calypsio (16 Juillet 2022)

Je pense oui, c’est le cas pour moi. La maman est infirmière libérale et notre contrat est à son nom. Comme l’a dit Chantou il faudrai du coup que le contrat soit au nom de l’autre p-e si il est salarié ou qu’il perçoit des indemnités pôle emploi.


----------



## isa19 (16 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 j'ai un PE  qui est infirmière en libérale  et bien elle perçoit le CMG et ne paye pas les charges sociales patronale (enfant de - 6 ans)


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour vous dites je touche entre 300 et 400 euros par mois selon les heures ??? vous n'avez pas de mensualisation pourquoi 100 euros de différence ? bizarre on dirait que vous êtes payée au réel ...


----------



## Calypsio (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, c’est à n’y rien comprendre alors 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Calypsio (16 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonjour vous dites je touche entre 300 et 400 euros par mois selon les heures ??? vous n'avez pas de mensualisation pourquoi 100 euros de différence ? bizarre on dirait que vous êtes payée au réel ...


Bonjour,
Si je suis mensualisé, la mensualisation est à 320 euros exactement. Or il m’arrive régulièrement de faire plus d’heures. Donc parfois il y a des mois ou je touche juste les 320 euros prévus et d’autres ou ça a été jusque 400 euros.
J’utilise un site qui m’aide dans tous ces calculs 👍


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Juillet 2022)

Calypsio a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Si je suis mensualisé, la mensualisation est à 320 euros exactement. Or il m’arrive régulièrement de faire plus d’heures. Donc parfois il y a des mois ou je touche juste les 320 euros prévus et d’autres ou ça a été jusque 400 euros.
> J’utilise un site qui m’aide dans tous ces calculs 👍


Donc le PE a sous-estimé ses besoins et vous êtes partis sur la tranche basse d'heures pour le calcul de votre mensualisation à 320 euros prévus !!! mais ils peuvent avoir besoin de vous pour 80 euros d'HC !!! perso je demande un recalcul pour inclure leur besoin en HC !!! ce n'est que mon avis ...


----------



## Calypsio (16 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Donc le PE a sous-estimé ses besoins et vous êtes partis sur la tranche basse d'heures pour le calcul de votre mensualisation à 320 euros prévus !!! mais ils peuvent avoir besoin de vous pour 80 euros d'HC !!! perso je demande un recalcul pour inclure leur besoin en HC !!! ce n'est que mon avis ...


Je leur en ai déjà parlé mais ils n’ont pas voulu. De toute façon le contrat touche à sa fin. Nous arrêtons fin août.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Juillet 2022)

Calypsio a dit: 


> Je leur en ai déjà parlé mais ils n’ont pas voulu. De toute façon le contrat touche à sa fin. Nous arrêtons fin août.


Le contraire m'aurait étonné !!! par contre refus de recalculer (puisque vous leur avez soumis la question !) j'aurais refusé les HC ! tant mieux si c'est bientôt fini mais pour le prochain contrat dans ce genre blindez-le bien et n'oubliez pas que les HC doivent être soumises à acceptation de l'ass mat les PE ne peuvent pas les imposer si ils n'ont pas voulu les inclure dans la mensualisation !!!


----------



## Manuk7 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Chantou vous vous trompez, les indépendants et personnes à leurs compte ont droit aux même prestations sociales sous réserve d'être à jour de l urssaf (qui recouvre les cotisations d'allocations familiales). Il devait y avoir un problème de dossier. Je suis profession médicale libérale et j'y ait droit et heureusement vu les cotisations que je paye !!


----------



## assmatzam (23 Juillet 2022)

J'ai un employeur médecin qui touche le cmg et c'est elle et non son mari salarié qui est mon employeur 

Je le sais car c'est moi qui fait la déclaration 

Si le salaire est supérieur au plafond CAF alors là oui les parents n'ont pas de Cmg et payent les chargent patronales 

Salaire brut / jours d'activité ne doit pas dépasser 5 smic horaire brut


----------



## coco 26 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,  je pense que cela depend de votre tarif , dépassé vous le taux maximum par jours ? J ai eu un parent a 4,10e de l heure et avec les horaires demander dépassé le plafond du coup pas de prise en charge et aurait du payé les cotisations salariale.   On a revu le  temps de garde a la baisse et c est passé  ..


----------



## Calypsio (23 Juillet 2022)

C’est à n’y rien comprendre, très complexe leur fonctionnement. J’ai dit aux parents de se rapprocher de pajemploi ou de la caf directement.. Ça serai donc dû à leurs revenus alors ? 
Je ne dépasse pas le plafond, et c’est un petit contrat de 23h semaine.


----------



## assmatzam (23 Juillet 2022)

Quel âge a cet enfant ?


----------



## Calypsio (23 Juillet 2022)

3 ans dans quelques jours


----------



## assmatzam (23 Juillet 2022)

Donc ils devraient percevoir le cmg a taux plein jusqu'à ce qu'il rentre à l'école et la prise en charge des cotisations patronales 

Ils devraient appeler pajemploi car là si ce n'est pas le cas c'est qu'il y a un problème sur leur dossier


----------



## assmatzam (23 Juillet 2022)

Vous êtes mensualisée sur combien de jours pour un salaire de 320€

Il faut au moins 8 jours mensualisés pour ne pas dépasser le plafond 

Pour 7 jours on arrive à 45,71€ par jour et le plafond est à 42,34€


----------



## Calypsio (23 Juillet 2022)

Je suis mensualisé sur 11 jours. 

J’ai tout vérifié de mon côté. C’est pour ça que je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils disent n’avoir aucunes aides et payer les charges.. 
Je les ai donc prévenus de se rapprocher de la caf et de pajemploi car il doit y avoir un soucis quelque part 🤷‍♀️


----------

